# How to stop other dogs from eating or chewing you show dogs coat !



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So I google imaged habanero, and I got this. I think your foster puppy suffered the same fate and learned a lesson.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a great idea! You would have to be careful that the essence of the pepper did not travel into eyes etc, but I think you are on to something.

I just keep the dogs apart and they are never allowed out of sight if they are together. Laurel teaches the dogs to "get a baby" which means that they can play together if they tug on a stuffie toy not each other.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> That is a great idea! You would have to be careful that the essence of the pepper did not travel into eyes etc, but I think you are on to something.
> 
> I just keep the dogs apart and they are never allowed out of sight if they are together. Laurel teaches the dogs to "get a baby" which means that they can play together if they tug on a stuffie toy not each other.


I gotten this pepper in my eyes before and nose lol So be careful. I use them with my top ramen they add so much flavor yummy ! When i cut the pepper I showed it to her and since this puppy has no sense :fish: she just tried to eat it first without smelling it so she got a taste test first had before I rubbed it on the wrapping plastic.

I am going to grow my ghost chili seeds soon so I bet this one will really make her stay away ! ( this one is the hottest pepper known to man kind) 

I tried training her to stop but since she is mixed with a breed I dont think is smart hwell: she does not really get what I am talking about hahaha.

My first trial was soaking His ears in hot sauce but it was too messy it works somewhat but not hot enough.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I am going to grow my ghost chili seeds soon so I bet this one will really make her stay away ! ( this one is the hottest pepper known to man kind)


Where did you get ghost chili seeds? I thought these were only grown in India?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Where did you get ghost chili seeds? I thought these were only grown in India?


Ebay ! there is a Guy that sells them he has a facebook page and everything.
eBay Store - The Chile Farm: Hot Chiles, Bhut Jolokia, SUPER HOT Chiles
He also sells dried Ghost chilis for cooking and he has his own spice blend he calls dragon dust 

Welcome to the home of Dave's Dragon Dust - Habanero Pepper Blend with Bhut Jolokia (Naga Jolokia)

I bought them last year but did not grow them yet. So i might do it tonight and see if they germinate.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> So I google imaged habanero, and I got this. I think your foster puppy suffered the same fate and learned a lesson.


Here's the video attached to that image. Kid vs. Habanero Pepper - Video :scared:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

any one try the stuff they use for horses? bitter apple? etc


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Here's the video attached to that image. Kid vs. Habanero Pepper - Video :scared:


Rofl xD what a dumbass.

On Ghost Chilis, I found this on wiki:

"As a weapon

In 2009, scientists at India's Defence Research and Development Organisation announced plans to use the chillies in hand grenades, as a non lethal way to flush out terrorists from their hideouts and to control rioters. It will also be developed into pepper spray as a self defense product."

Now I know that, if I were running from the police and they said "I'm getting the ghost chili pepper spray" instead of "I'll release the dog," then I better surrender..


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

the video was awesome! LOL


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I tried training her to stop but *since she is mixed with a breed I dont think is smart *hwell: she does not really get what I am talking about hahaha.


As a mini dachshund owner... I'm SURE you were talking about the Chihuahua part... RIGHT????!!!!! :lol: ound: 

Actually, my Juliet is extremely smart... when she wants to be! And especially if it has anything to do with FOOOOOD! LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> As a mini dachshund owner... I'm SURE you were talking about the Chihuahua part... RIGHT????!!!!! :lol: ound:
> 
> Actually, my Juliet is extremely smart... when she wants to be! And especially if it has anything to do with FOOOOOD! LOL


Yes I am talking about the chihuahua Dachshunds are smart , I like the breed. I hate Chihuahuas sorry if anyone has one but they are not smart to me. They are so hard to potty train also hwell:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

My mini foster Jack continuouly licks Jill's eyes (and Jackson's if he can get away with it). The hair above her eyes has been licked away and she just looks goofy. I have been putting a little Bitter Apple (applied carefully with a latex-gloved finger) on her brow every morning and I think it's working.


----------

